
ACLU hires Bernie Sanders organizers to build platform to mobilize citizens - anjalik
https://news.fastcompany.com/the-aclu-has-hired-bernie-sanders-organizers-to-build-a-grassroots-platform-to-mobilize-citizens-4030507
======
llccbb
I have posted this before, but techies who want to volunteer their skills and
knowledge to advance the democratic process should think about joining the
PROGRESSIVE CODERS NETWORK[0]. They are a non-profit that helps organize and
direct volunteer coders, programmers, designers into open-source political
projects. They are about connecting and facilitating projects, not dictating
what projects should be. They are party-neutral, but seek to empower the
people and provide tools for running successful campaigns and being engaged as
a citizen.

If you can take away the need for millions of dollars to run a campaign then
policy makers aren't beholden to the few wealthy supporters that helped get
them elected.

They help connect volunteers to projects that range from building an open-
source voter database to an Uber-like app that helps the mobility-limited get
transportation to vote.

[0][http://progcode.co](http://progcode.co)

